

A review of Internet Explorer on Xbox 360 - robin_reala
http://www.broken-links.com/2012/10/16/internet-explorer-on-xbox-360/

======
klausa
One point from article that I found fasctinating/weird:

>The on-screen keyboard is QWERTY (which I don’t understand as that’s only
useful for two-handed typing)

Personally, I _hate_ when devices like that use anything different than
QWERTY. I feel like I can translate what my fingers hit on regular keyboard to
what I see on screen and input with thumbsticks, whereas when I'm presented
with ABCDEF keyboard I feel like I'm 3yo again, hunt-and-pecking.

~~~
bbx
I think neither suit the context very well. I would have thought MS to come up
with something more intuitive to use, like Steam's Daisy Wheel:
<http://i.imgur.com/l7Rmw.png>

It's not ABCDEF (good for learning), nor QWERTY (good for keyboards), it's
something else, adapted to the current interface. It may not be perfect, but
it's a good way to start.

------
emehrkay
Halo 4 is coming out and my son has been bugging me to get another xbox (the
last one red-ringed about four times). Browser testing just might justify the
150 bucks. Im willing to bet that it is a bad browser. It will be interesting
to see if people will figure out a way to hack the xbox via IE.

~~~
envex
I really hope I don't have to start testing for IE on an XBOX.

------
james-skemp
Since no one else has commented ...

I find it interesting that even this is tied to an Xbox Live Gold account.
Questionable decision, but I expect this browser won't be used all that much.
I think the majority of people use another device for surfing while at their
TV.

------
clarky07
This acts like a review of browsing capabilities but it seems to me that isn't
what this is for. It's for YouTube or maybe going to CBS.com to see last weeks
Big Bang Theory. I'm not browsing HN on my Xbox.

~~~
stopsatgreen
Only if CBS.com doesn't use Flash or Silverlight, as IE9 Xbox doesn't support
either of those.

~~~
clarky07
seems unlikely it's flash. why would people still use flash?

------
indiecore
I'd imagine one of these[1] would make it much less annoying to use.

[1]
[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/04/qwerty...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/04/qwerty-
xbox-360.jpg)

